# المرأة الفاضلة



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2013)

+

المرأة الفاضلة


*الى كل شاب يبحث عن شريكة حياتة

*الى كل بنت أو امراة تريد أن تكون زوجة يرضىعنها اللة ويرضى عنها رجلها

*الى كل زوجة فشلت فى حياتها الزوجية لتعرفالسبب فى ذلك وما هى الصفات التى تنقصها لكى تسعد نفسها وتسعد زوجها وتسعد اولادهاوالاهم من ذلك تفّرح الرب بها وتضمن لها مكان فى مدينة اورشليم السمائية

هناك 23 صفة

مطلوب توافرها فى المراة لكى يطلق عليها المراةالفاضلة التى يقصدها الكتاب المقدس وهو النموذج الذى ينبغى ان نحتذى بة ونمشى فىهداة وهو الباب الضيق المفروض ان تسير فية كل فتاة لكى تصل الى الحياة الابديةولكى تضمن سعادتها فى الدنيا مع زوجها واولادها وسعادتها فى الملكوت بعد ان تكونقد تاجرت بوزناتها وربحت ثلاثين وستون ومائة




الصفة الاولىأم فاضلة)

امراة فاضلة من يجدها لان ثمنها يفوق اللالىء (امثال 20:31)


*الصفة الاولى هى نعمةوعطية الأمومة التى أصطفى بها اللة المراة (الانثى) وهى أعمق العواطف وأساسها

*الأم الفاضلة تنشىء مجتمع قوى ومتماسك ومتدينوتورد اجيال صالحين للملكوت

*الأم الفاضلة هى المدرسة الاولى والحجر الاول فى البناء

*جميع الحيواناتتلد وترضع ولكن الأم الفاضلة تلد-ترضع+(ترعى-تحمى-تضحى-تحب بغير حساب)

*الأم الفاضلة هىقلب الأسرة وأساس بنائها

*الام الفاضلةبحكمتها تصنع قديسين وبحماقتها تصنع اولاد للشيطان (حكمة المرأة تبنى بيتها و الحماقة تهدمة بيدها)(أم1:14)

*الام الفاضلة رمزللكنيسة التى ترعى اولادها وتنميهم روحيا وتحميهم من تيارات العالم وتجهزهمليكونوا جنود فى جيش القديسين

*الام الفاضلة هىالبسمة المشرقة فى المنزل وهى اليد الناعمة والمحبة المتجسدة ومصدر الحنان فىالبيت والينبوع المتدفق الذى يعطى بغير حساب

*الام الفاضلة هىالقدوة الحسنة فى المنزل لزوجها واولادها وجيرانها ولكل من حولها

*الأم الفاضلة هىالأشبينة التى يمكن بواسطها أن تربح أولادها وزوجها(رابح النفوس حكيم)(ام30:11)

*الام الفاضلة هىاللى تتسلم الطفل من جرن المعمودية لتحافظعلية كما هو لتقدمة للمسيح مملوء من الروح القدس فتسمع السيد المسيح لة المجد يقوللها (نعما نعما ايها العبد الصالحو الامين كنت أمين فى القليل فأقيمك على الكثير ادخل الى فرح سيدك)(مت21:25)

*الام الفاضلة هىالتى تربح رجلها ان لم يكن بالكلمة فبالقدوة

(كذلكن ايتها النساء كن خاضعات لرجالكن حتى وان كانالبعض يطيعون الكلمة يربحون بسيرة النساء بدون كلمة ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف) (بط1-31:2)

*الأم الفاضلة هىالتى تهتم بأولادها بأجسادهم وأرواحهم معا

*الام الفاضلة هىالتى تحبب زوجها و اولادها فى الكنيسة وفى المسيح بسيرتها الطاهرة وقدوتها الصالحة


منقول


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2013)

الصفةالثانيةمصدر ثقة)

بهايثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الى غنيمة(امثال 11:31)

*أن تكون مصدر ثقةلكل من حولها (زوجها – اولادها – جيرانها - زملائها فى العمل - أب اعترافها -اولادها فى الكنيسة -الخدام والخادمات فى الكنيسة – والديها - أخوتها)

*الزوجة مصدرالثقة تجعل من اسرتها شجرة قوية أساسها ثابت مبنى على الصخر

*الزوجة مصدرالثقة تجعل زوجها يأمن معها أولادة وبيتة ومالة وشرفة

*الأم مصدر الثقةتضمن لزوجها تربية ناجحة لأولادهم من الناحية الروحية والعلمية والجسدية

*الأم والزوجةمصدر الثقة يجب أن تحب زوجها وأولادها حب غير مشروع (بدون مقابل او هدايا اومعاملة بالمثل) لأن مصدر الثقة هو طبع فى الشخصية مرتبط بالتربية والعلاقة مع ربناوليس مكتسب نتيجة ثقة او معاملة حسنة متبادلة

*الزوجة مصدرالثقة يترك لها زوجها البيت كمملكة لها حرية التصرف فيها وتدبيرها وهو واثق منقدرتها على تحمل المسئولية فيطلب الزوج من الرب أن يدبر حياتهم كما يليق ويطلب منزوجتة أن تدبر البيت كما يليق ببنت المسيح

*المراة مصدرالثقة يجب أن تكون

- لها علاقة قويةمع اللة ( ايمان + اعمال )

- مسرعة فىالاستماع مبطئة فى التكلم

- لا تطلبمالنفسها بل للاخرين

- محبة للجميعبدون مقابل

- نشيطة وخدومةللجميع

- حكيمة







الصفةالثالثة : تجول تصنع خيرا

تصنعلة خيرا لا شرا كل أيام حياتها (أمثال 12:31)

*المراة الخيرة:تتشبة برب المجد وتجول تصنع خيرا لكل من حولها (زوجها – أولادها - كل من يتعاملمعها)

*المراة الخيرة: تصنع الخير دون أن تنتظر مقابل (القىخبزك على وجة المياة فأنك تجدة بعد أيام كثيرة)(الجامعة1:11)

*المرأة الخيرة:تضع الخير فى كل لحظة من لحظات حياتها (فى الفرح وفى الضيق وفى الحزن وفى وقتالفراغ وفى وقت المشغولية ) مع الاقرباءومع الأعداء

*المرأة الخيرة:تستمد عمل الخير هذا من

- ايمان قوى بكلامرب المجد

(يروا أعمالكم الحسنة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السماوات )

- التشبة بالرب يسوعوهو فى الجسد

- شهوة قلبيةداخلية لعمل الخير لكل من حولها

- محبة لكل منحولها (احباء او اعداء) لأنهم كلهم خليقة السيد المسيح وأولاد للة وهم مستحقينالخير و الخدمة

- فرح داخلى وسلامعميق وابتسامة دائمة (فهى بنت ملك الملوك)















الصفةالرابعة : عاملة

تطلبصوفا وكتانا وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين(أمثال13:31)

*المرأةالنشيطة العاملة

- تعمل بكل طاقتهافى خدمة اسرتها بكل رضا ولا تنتظر كلمة شكر بل هى على لسانها كلمات الحمد والشكرللة

- خدومة متفانيةلا تكل ولا تتعب مثل النحلة التى تجول تلتقط رحيق الأزهار من كل زهرة ولا تعرفالخمول

- تعمل لحياةأسرتها جسديا (الصوف الذى ينتج منالمزج) وروحيا الكتان الذى يأتى من الارض دون لذة جسدية)

*فهى عاملة لراحةأسرتها (جسديا) ولخلاص أهل بيتها(روحيا)







الصفةالخامسة : مدبرة

هىكسفن التاجر تجلب طعامها من بعيد (أمثال14:31)

*الزوجةالمدبرة

- بامكانيات زوجهاأيا كانت تكفى كل احتياجات المنزل

- تدخر النقودالذائدة لكى تستخدمها وقت العوز والحاجة والطوارىء مثل النحلة التى تجمع طعامها فىالصيف لكى تجدة فى وقت الشتاء

- مثل التاجر الذىيتعب ويسافر بسفينتة الى بلاد بعيدة ويتكبد المشقة والاهوال لكى يأتى ببضاعة بأقلالأسعار ثم يتاجر بها ويكسب فهى تتعب وتقتصد من دخل الأسرة لكى مالا يحتاج أحدفيما بعد

- موفرة و غيرمسرفة وقانعة

- المراة المدبرةهى التى تثق أن مورد وامكانيات اسرتها هى عطية من اللة وهو القادر أن يبارك فىالقليل لكى يكفى الكثير (الخمس خبزات وسمكتين اشبعت خمس الاف نفس)

- المراة المدبرةهى التى تجلس وتخطط مصادر الدخل ثم الانفاق منها على اساس متطلبات المنزل+العشور+الادخار وتطلب بركة اللة

- المراة المدبرةهى التى تشكر اللة بصورة دائمة على دخل الأسرة مهما كان وتطلب معونة اللة دائما فىكيفية التصرف فى هذة الأمانة كوكيلةلاعمال اللة على الارض فى هذا المنزل(التدبير المسيحى)

- المراة المدبرةهى التى تستثمر دخل الأسرة بالمضاربة فى البكور والعشور لكى تعمل يد الرب فىالباقى

اكرم الرب من مالك ومن كل باكورات غلتك فتمتلىء خزائنكشبعا وتفيض معاصرك مسطارا(امثال 9:3)

وبذلك ل تنسى نصيبالرب قبل ان تتصرف فى الباقى فيبارك الرب فى القليل






الصفةالسادسة : متفانية

وتقوماذ الليل بعد وتعطى أكلا لأهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها(امثال 13:51)

*انها أم نشيطةتفنى روحها لكى تنمى وتربى وتعول أولادها وبذلك تكون قدوة لبناتها(فتياتها) لكىيكونوا أم مثلها عندما يكبروا

*أم نشيطة تبدأيومها من الفجر (اذ الليل بعد) فتعطى حق اللة فى الصلاة (صلاة نصف الليل و باكر)وأيضا تعلم اطفالها الصلاة باكرا (منيبكر الى يجدنى) -( كنت أذكرك على فراشى وى أوقاتالاسحار كنت ارتل لك) لكى يعرفوا كيف يشكروا اللة دائما على انة امهلهم يوماخر فى حياتهم لكى يجاهدوا فية ويتاجروا بالوزنات التى اعطاها لهم :

العقل للمذاكرة

الجسد ننمية بالطعام والشراب والرياضةلا نضرة بالمكيفات و غيرة

*ثم تجهذ لهمالطعام الجسدى بعد أن قدمت لهم الطعام الروحى (الصلاة و اذلال الجسد) (تعطى اكلالاهل بيتها)

*تعدل ( عادلة ) فى محبتها لزوجها وأطفالها ولا تفرق بين طفل و طفل أو ولد و بنت ولا تدللأكثر من اللازم فهناك وقت للصلاة ووقت للصوم ووقت للمزاكرة ووقت للعب ووقت للنومووقت لممارسة الرياضة ووقت للتأمل فى محبة اللة لنا وعجائبة ونعمة وعطاياة

*تفنى نفسها طوالاليوم مع زوجها وأولادها ونظافة بيتها وصلاتها وصومها ومذاكرتها لأطفالها مثلالشمعة التى تحترق لكى تنير للاخرين فتُخرج للمسيح اولادا محبين خادمين و للمجتمعاولادا صالحين يُكونون عندما يكبروا كنيسة فى بيوتهم وقدوة للمجتمع كلة فى التفانى




الصفةالسابعة : متأملة – مكافحة – صبورة

تتأملحقلا فتأخذة وبثمر يديها تغرس كرما (امثال 16:31)

* وراء كل رجلعظيم امراة تقودة الى التقدم

* تتأمل فى كل عمل تعملة هل هو جيد أم سىء هل هوللخير أم للشر هل يرضى اللة ام يغضبة هل يوافق مشيئة الرب ام لا

* تكافح مع زوجهالرفع مستوى معيشتهما

* تغير اسلوبحياتها لما هو صالح اسرتها

* تصبر على زوجهاواولادها والوضع المعيشى وتطلب المعونة من اللة وتكافح من الصفر حتى يكلل لها اللةكفاحها وصبرها واتكالها علية الى نجاح لها ولزوجها فى العمل ولاولادها فى الدراسةولمستوى معيشتهما




الصفةالثامنة : ُشجاعة و قوية فى الحق

تمنطقحقويها بالقوة وتشدد زراعيها (امثال17:31)

من بين سلاح اللةالكامل (ممنطقين أحقائكم بالحقحاملين انجيل السلام)

*فهى قوية فى الحق

*شُجاعة فى الد فاععن كلمة اللة

*قوية فى ايمانها

*شُجاعة فى تعليمأطفالها محبة المسيح

*قوية فى المحافظةعلى عفتها

*مثل المراةالكنعانية ارتضت ان تكون ضمن الكلاب لتحصل على الشفاء لابنتها




الصفةالتاسعة : ساهرة

تشعرأن تجارتها جيدة سراجها لا ينطفىء فى الليل (ام18:31)

*دائما يرمز للأمالحقيقية بالسهر على راحة زوجها وأولادها فى مذاكرة دروس اولادها تجدهاساهرة معهم وتذاكر معهم وتتابعهم بالطعام والشراب واللبن اثناء المذاكرة

*فى شغل زوجها:تساعدة وتقدم لة المعونة (وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة تقف بجانبة)

*فى مرض احدافراد الأسرة:هى اللى تسهر بالكمادات وتقدم العلاج فى مواعيدة وتجهز الطعاماللازم لهذة الفترة

*مع الطفلالرضيع:قد لا تنام سوى ساعات قليلة وباقى النهار كلة والليل تسهر مع الرضيعسواء فى رضاعتة أو تنظيفة او ملاعبتة حتى ان الرب يسوع ضرب مثلا مستحيل حدوثةعندما قال (وان نسيت الام رضيعهافأنا لا انساة)

*الام الساهرةتحرم نفسها من لذة النوم مقابل راحة من حولها

*الام الساهرة هىسراج لا ينطفىء ليضىء لمن حولة عند حلول الظلام


الصفةالعاشرة : منتجة

تمديديها الى المغزل وتُمسك كفاها بالفلكة(امثال19:31)

*الام المنتجة:تعرف احتياجات اسرتها (تضع على الفلكة الصوف اللازم)

*تخدم بيتهاولا تطلب عونا من اخر

(الفلكة هى رأسالمغزل والصوف يُلف حول الفلكة وُيسحب ويُدار بغزلة كخيط ثم يعبر الى المغزل) فهىتكسو اهل بيتها

*وتنتج مايحتاجة اهل بيتها

*ليست عبئا علىاحد بل تعمل بيديها وتسدد احتياجات الجميع قدر استطاعتها تربى وترعى وتنظفوتطبخ وتغسل وتكوى وترضع وتشتغل فى عملها وتساعد زوجها فى عملة وتذاكر لاولادهابدون مقابل فهى رمز العطاء فهى دائرة الاسرة التى يدور الجميع بداخلها فهى حقامنتجة




*الصفة الحادية عشر : خادمة

تبسطكفيها للفقير وتمد يديها الى المسكين (امثال20:31)

*الأم الخادمة

- تتشبة بربنايسوع لة المجد الذى كان يجول يصنع خيرا

- تخدم كل محتاجبدون مقابل وبفرح

- تخدم كل فقير(الفقر الروحى والفقر الجسدى)

الفقر الروحى يحتاج خدمة روحية

الفقر الجسدى يحتاج مساعدة عالمية(مال – كسوة – زيارة –محبة -......)

-تخدم اهل بيتهاخدمة روحية فتجعل بيتها كنيسة وتجعل اولادها قديسين وتكسب زوجها بسيرتها

*الام الخادمةقدوة لزوجها واولادها فى خدمتها ومحبتها للفقراء وتواضعها وصلاتها وصومها وعشورها

*اشار الرب الى القديسابو مقار ليرية سيدتين فاقاة فى القامة الروحية بالرغم من انهما ليسا قديستان ولاراهبتان ولا عزراوات ولا مشهورات بل مجرد امراتان متزوجتان من رجلان اخوات يصومانالنهار كلة واذا بكى طفل احدهم جوعا قامت الاخرى بارضاعة والعكس ويصليان باقىالوقت ويرعيان زوجاهما وبيتهما معا فهما سيدتان خادمتان فى نظر اللة أفضل من قديسناسك زاهد يعيش فى الصحراء معظم حياتة












الصفةالثانية عشر : حكيمة

لاتخشى على بيتها من الثلج لأن كل اهل بيتها لابسون حللا(امثال13:12)

*المراةالفاضلة:

تتحلى بفضائلكثيرة كانها حبات لؤلؤ مختلفة الجمال والروعة ولكن فضيلة الحكمة هى الحبلالمتين القوى الذى يربط حبات اللؤلؤ بجانب بعضها البعض لتصبح عقدا جميلا يزين هذةالام الفاضلة وبدون الحكمة تنفرط حبات هذة العقد

*فالحكمة هى تاج الفضائل

* الحكمة مطلوبةفى كل تصرف فمثلا:

- زيادة الحب والرعاية اكثر مناللازم يصبح الطفل مدللا وذلك يفسدة

- والعكس نقص الحبوالرعاية يصبح الطفل قاسيا كارها لكل من حولة

- ولكن الحكمة هىمعرفة متى يحتاج الطفل الى الشدة ومتى يحتاج الى الدفىء والحب والتوجية وتلك هىالحكمة

- وهكذا الحزم واللامبالاةوبينهما الحكمة

- متى حلت مشاكلاو ضيقات فى البيت (الثلج) فأن الام الحكيمة لا تضطرب لانها مهتمة بحالة اهل بيتهاداخليا وخارجيا (اهل بيتها لابسون حللا)

*حتى لو كانت الامالحكيمة غير متعلمة وغير مثقفة فأن حكمتها تبنى بيتها على الصخر وتعرفها كيف ترعىاولادها ورجالها

*الام الحكيمة: تعرف:

1- متى تعطى ومتىتأخذ

2- متى تتكلم ومتىتصمت

3- متى تكافىءومتى تعاقب

4- متى تبتسم ومتىتزجر

5- متى ترشد ومتىتترك

6- متى تحب ومتىتتظاهر بالقسوة

7- تعرف واجباتهاوالتزاماتها و حدودها وتعلم ابناءها واجباتهم وحقوقهم مثل ابيجايل التى انقذتنفسها وزوجها وبيتها وعائلتها من بطش داود وانقذت داود نفسة من ان يعمل الشر وكلذلك بحكمتها














الصفةالثالثة عشر : راحة لكل نفس

تعمللنفسها مُوشيات لبسها بوص وارجوان(امثال 22:31)

-موشيات : سجاد واغطية

-بوص : ملابس كتانية بيضاء تشير الى النقاوة والطهارة

-ارجوان : ملابس الملوك تشير الى تاج المجد والكرامة فهى متوجة بالبر والقداسةوالكرامة ومجد اولاد اللة

*المراةالمريحة للنفس هى التى تبحث عن راحة اهل بيتها (تصنع لهم السجاد والأغطية )(موشيات)

*المراةالمريحة للنفس:

لا تجرى وراءالموضة فى لبسها ولا الزينة الخارجية ولا الملابس غالية الثمن وانما تلبس البوص:النقاوةوالطهارة

والارجوان:تاج البر والقداسة (ملكة) مثل السيدة العزراء(جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك فكلمجد ابنة الملك من داخل مشتملة باطراف موشاة بالذهب – فان الملك قد اشتهى حسنك

اميلى اذنك وانسى شعبك وبيت ابيك )(مز44)

*المراةالمريحة للنفس

تنسى المظاهرووسائل الجمال العالمى وتبحث عن الجمال الروحى الذى يفوق كل جمال ولا يزول مع مرورالسنين وهو التذكرة السارية لدخول الملكوت وهو الضمان الوحيد لحماية نفسها وبيتها

*المراةالمريحة للنفس هى

1- نقية: طوبى لانقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون اللة(متى : 5)

2- طاهرة:فى القلب والفكر والجسد وتبعد عن الخطية وكل شبة شر

3- ذو كرامة ومجد:افخر الثياب واغلى المجوهرات واعلى الشهادات لا تعطى للمراة الكرامة والمجد ولكنالنقاء والطهارة والقداسة والسيرة الحسنة هى التى تكسو المراة بهاءا وكرامة ومجدا




الصفةالرابعة عشر : فخر وعزة لزوجها

زوجهامعروف فى الابواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الارض

(امثال23:31)

*وراءكل رجل عظيم امراة:

1- تجعل بيتة مكانراحة لة من هموم العمل ومشاكل الحياة

2- تساعدة فى عملةوتهىء لة الظروف لكى يُبدع وينجح (معيننظير)

3- تحافظ لة علىاولادة وبيتة وشرفة مثل ( سوسنة العفيفة ) فتكون مصدر فخر لة وعزة







الصفةالخامسة عشر : مشهود لها من الجميع (كارزة)

تصنعقمصانا وتبيعها وتعرض مناطق على الكنعانى(ام24:31)

يروا اعمالكم الحسنة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السماوات

*المراةالمبشرة الكارزة

نور فى العالم(شمعة او عود كبريت) تستمد نورها من نور المسيح وتنير فى العالم

* المراةالمبشرة الكارزة

ملح فى الارض (يملحويحفظ ويعطى طعم وابيض نقى)

* المراةالمبشرة الكارزة

منارة وسط المجتمع( لزوجها واولادها وكل من حواها)

* المراةالمبشرة الكارزة

توصل كلمة اللةمباشرة او باعمالها لكل الناس بمختلف اديانهم ومعتقداتهم(الكنعانى) فهىتعرض مناطق وهى الاعمال الصالحة

تريد ان تجمع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون



الصفةالسادسة عشر : ايمانها حقيقى بالرب يسوع (مؤمنة)

العزو البهاء لباسها وتضحك على الزمن الاتى(امثال25:31)

*الام المؤمنة هىالتى تثق بالرب يسوع وتتكل علية فى كل امور حياتها وتلقى بكل احمالها علية (القى على الرب همك فهو يعولك)فهى تعيش حياة التسليم الكامل للة (فى نجاح اولادها فى الدراسة وفى مرض احد افرادالاسرة وفى حضور الرب فى بيتها وفى مواجهة اى مشكلة فى البيت خاصة بها او بزوجهااو باولادها بالوضع المالى للبيت او فى اختيار زوج او زوجة لأولادها

من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح (اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام خطرام جوع ام عرى ....... فى هذة جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى احبنا)

*الام المؤمنة تضعمستقبلها ومستقبل زوجها واولادها فى يد الرب وتقول (حيثماتسّيرنى اسير وكيفما تّصيرنى اصير)

الام المؤمنة تقولدائما :

(كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون اللة)

*الام المؤمنةترى:

فى الضيق : الفرج

فى الحزن : الفرح

فى المرض : الر جاء

فى الفقر : الغنى الروحى

فى الموت : الحياة الابدية

فى الفشل : الصبر

فى الضيق : التعزية

فى المشكلة : الحل الالهى

فى الجوع : الشبع الروحى

فى الاضطهاد : النصرة

*الام المؤمنة لاتعرف القلق او الخوف

*الام المؤمنةتورث الايمان لأولادها وتنقلة لزوجها

*الام المؤمنة لايكون هناك اضطراب فى بيتها بل هناك راحة وطمأنينة وسلام وفرح

(مثلالام دولاجى والام رفقة و....)

*الام المؤمنةتحيا حياة الصلاة وتُعيش أهل بيتها ايضا حياة الصلاة

*الام المؤمنة لهاعلاقة قوية بالرب يسوع ودائما على فمها

ربناموجود – لتكن مشيئة الرب












الصفةالسابعة عشر : عاقلة و مثقفة

تفتحفمها بالحكمة وفى لسانها سُنة المعروف(امثال 26:31)

*المراة المثقفةهى منارة فى بيتها يستنير منها كل من فى البيت

*المراة المثقفةتكون شاملة:

ثقافة(روحية –سياسية – اجتماعية – رياضية – علمية - ..)

*المراة المثقفة مُعديةلكل من حولها فأولادها ينشأوا مثقفين ويتفوقوا فى دراستهم ويكونوا لبقينواجتماعيين

*المراة المثقفةيفتخر بها زوجها وأولادها فى اى جلسة

*المراة المثقفةتقرا لأطفالها الكتب والقصص المفيدة فيشب اطفالها على حب المعرفة

*المراة المثقفةتكون جذابة فى حديثها

*المراة المثقفةمحبوبة من زوجها وأولادها وكل من حولها لأنها مصدر للعلم والسياسة وكل ثقافةعالمية كانت ام روحية



الصفةالثامنة عشر : مهتمة بأهل بيتها (مراقبة)

تراقبطرق اهل بيتها ولا تاكل خبز الكسل (امثال27:31)

-الاممدرسة اذا اعددتها اعددت شعب طيب الاعراق

-الجنة تحت اقدام الامهات

* بالرغم من انهذة امثال وليست ايات من الكتاب المقدس ولكنها تعبر عن الحقيقة

* الام المهتمةوالمراقبة : هى مدرسة فى البيت وكنيسة فى البيت

*الأم المهتمة والمراقبة: لا يفشل اولادها مثل ام موسى (يوكابد) التى سقتة الايمان فى شهورة الاولىفلم تستطيع كل حياة قصر فرعون ان تغيرة

*الأم المهتمةوالمراقبة : لا تستطيع اى مربية او ُمدرسة فى المدرسة ان تحل محلها

*الأم المهتمةوالمراقبة : تعلم اولادها الامانة والقناعة وبذل الجهد والمثابرة والنشاط وعدمالكسل وهى قدوة لهم فى ذلك (لان فاقد الشىء لا يعطية)


الصفةالتاسعة عشر: مكرمة من الجميع

يقوماولادها ويطُوبونها - زوجها ايضا فيمدحها (امثال28:31)

*الأم والزوجةالمؤمنة و المُتدينة : صلاة – صوم – مطانيات – سهر روحى – علاقة قوية مع اللةتكون مكرمة لدى زوجها واولادها ولها مهابة روحية لديهم لانها تمهد الطريق لخلاصهذا البيت

*الأم والزوجةالمؤمنة و المُتدينة : تربى اولادها فى خوف اللة وتربح من حولها لحضن المسيحوتقدم نفسها وزوجها واولادها ومن ربحتهم ذبيحة للسيد المسيح

*الأم والزوجةالمؤمنة و المُتدينة : تكتسب احترام وتقدير زوجها واولادها وكل من حولها مثل القديسة هيلانة ام الامبراطور قسطنطين البار التى ربتة صغيرا فأصبح بار وعندما طلبتمنة الذهاب لأورشليم للبحث عن صليب رب المجد فرح جدا وقدم لها اموال كثيرة وجنودلحراستها واحترم رغبتها واكرمها امام كل المملكة فى روما وفى اورشليم كما قال ربالمجد :

(من يكرمكم يكرمنى ومن يرذلكم يرذلنى)


الصفةالعشرون : اعظم عطية لكل انسان

بناتكثيرات عملن فضلا اما انت ففقت عليهن جميعا(ام29:31)

*الزوجة والامالفاضلة هى عطية من اللة:

- هى هدية قيّمة يربحهامن يّتقى اللة ويطلبها بلجاجة

- هى نعمة من عنداللة مثل المال والصحة والمركز والعلم لا يقدّرها الا من يفتقدها او من لم يقتنيها

*الزوجة والامالفاضلة هى عطية من اللة:

مثل السيدة العزراء المثل الحى لكل بنت فى تواضعهاوحكمتها وصلاتها وصومها وحنانها وصبرها وقدوتها لكل الاجيال بعدها وقبلها






الصفةالحادية والعشرون : تتقى الرب

الحُسنغش والجمال باطل أما المراة المُتقية الرب فهى تُمدح (امثال 30:31)

*المراة والزوجةالجميلة روحيا :

- البحث عن الجمالالروحى وليس الجمال الجسدى

- الجمال الروحىيدوم ولكن الجمال الجسدى محدد بوقت وزمن ثم يزول

- بط3:1 ايتها النساء

1- كن خاضعات لرجالكن

2- ان كان البعض لا يطيعون الكلمة يُربحونبسيرة النساء بدون كلمة

3- سيرتكن طاهرة بخوف

4- لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفرالشعر والتحلى بالذهب ولبس الثياب

5- زينتكن هى زينة الروح الوديع الهادىءالذى هو قدام اللة كثير الثمن

6- كونوا متوكلات على اللة

*المراةوالزوجة الجميلة روحيا :

- الجمال الخارجىخادع وغاش ويزول مع الزمن ويفسدة المرض وتحطمة الالام وبالموت يزول تماما

مجد ابنة الملك من الداخل (مز45)

*المراةوالزوجة الجميلة روحيا :

- تكون محبوبةوتمدح من الجميع

- اما المراة الجميلةجسديا فقط فأنها تكون سبب غم لزوجها وتزرع الغيرة والشك فى قلبة مع كل من يتعاملمعها وتكون مغرورة ولا تقوم بواجباتها المنزلية خوفا على الا يضار جمالها وتكون مُسرفةوغير مُوفرة وتكون قدوة سيئة لاولادها






الصفةالثانية والعشرون : مُكرمة فى السماء

اعطوهامن ثمر يديها ولتمدحها اعمالها فى الابواب(امثال31:31)

*المراةالفاضلة الصالحة:

- تكون مُكرمة عندالرب

- تسبقها اعمالهاالى السماء

- تشهد للمسيح علىالارض فتشهد لها الملائكة فى السماء

- من ثمارهم تعرفونهم (ثمارها هىاولادها وزوجها وكل من حولها)

- الشجرة الجيدة تصنع ثمرا جيدا والشجرةالردية تصنع ثمرا رديا

*المراةالفاضلة الصالحة:

يستقبلها الربيسوع فى السماء قائلا : نعماايتها الأم الصالحة والأمينة كنت أمينة فى القليل فأقيمك على الكثير ادخلى الى فرحسيدك



الصفةالثالثة والعشرون : فى تعاملاتك مع الاخرين:

1)مع شريك الحياة

- تكونى بشوشة - تقابلى زوجك دائما بالترحاب

- تكونى مطيعةلزوجك فى كل شىء ماعدا ما يغضب اللة

- متحاورة جيدة معزوجك بمحبة ومشاعر طيبة وليس بعند وتشبث بالرأى وتكبر

- صريحة مع زوجكفى كل الموضوعات ولا تخبى شىء عنة

- عاطفية معة ولاتكونى جافية

- جلسات عائليةيوميا ولو لفترة صغيرة لزيادة أواصر المحبة

- تحبى أهل زوجكوتوديهم وتقّربى زوجك منهم

- تمدحى زوجكدائما امام الجميع

- ابحثى عما يحبةزوجك واعملية ( ملبس – طعام – طريقة تعامل – طريقة حديث - ....)

- الاعتذار عندالخطأ (مقدمين بعضكم بعضا فىالكرامة)

2)معابناءُك

1-عندما يكون ابناءُك فى مرحلة الطفولة

-اغرسى الايمان فىطفلك (الكنيسة – مدارس الأحد – الأفلام الدينية – الحكايات الروحية – القدوةالحسنة - ....)

- رددى الحانالكنيسة وترانيمها فى اذانة اثناء رضاعتة او لعبة أو اكلة فيعتاد على سماعها منصغرة حتى لا يكرهها عندما يكبر

- حفّظى طفلك بعضالايات الصغيرة من الكتاب المقدس بالتدريج

- كثرة ومداومة الذهاب معة الى الكنيسة ليرى بنفسةالبخور والصلوات والألحان والكهنة والشمامسة فيشبع من الكنيسة وحلاوتها

- الابتسامة لاتفارق وجهك امامة وتتكلمى دائما مع طفلك بابتسامة فهذا يزيد من العلاقة الشخصيةمعة

- الحنان - ضُمية الى صدرك واحضنية كثيرا فالطفل يشعر بالحب عن طريق اللمس

2-عندما يكون ابنائك فى مرحلة الصبا

-صادقى ابنك لكىتعرفى ما يدور فى نفسة فيسهل عليكى توجيهة

- شّجعى ابنك علىالممارسات الكنسية كوسائط النعمة المختلفة

(مدارس أحد –الاعتراف – التناول – العشور ) وقدمى حوافز رمزية لذلك

-اسندى ابنكبصلواتك وارفعى القربان عنة على المذبح

- قدمى القدوةالحسنة والجيدة فى كل افعالك حتى يقلدك ابنك كما يقول المثل (فاقد الشىء لا يعطية)

3-عندما يكون ابنائك فىمرحلة الشباب

-المساواة فىالمعاملة بين الابناء حتى لا يتدخل الشيطان بالحسد و الغيرة بينهم

- كونى قريبة منهمومن سنهم ومن افعالهم ومن افكارهم ومتابعة دقيقة لكل تصرفاتهم و من أصحابهمبروح المحبة والصداقة

- كونى الصدرالعطوف والصديق الحنون لهم عندما يشعروا بالضيق أو الألم

4-عندما يكون ابناءك فىمرحلة الزواج

-كونى المرجع الذىيأتون الية ليعرفوا شئون الحياة الزوجية ومسئوليتها ولا يعرفون ذلك من اصدقائهم اواصحاب السوء

- كونى ام لشريكحياة ابنك او ابنتك

- لا تتدخلى فىامورهم الخاصة

- كونى عادلة ولاتحابى ابنك اوا بنتك على حساب الاخر

3) مع عائلة شريك حياتك

- حماتك هى امكتعاملينها كما تعاملين والدتك وتحبينها من قلبك وتسرعين الى مساعدتها والسؤال عنها

- اخوة زوجك هماخوتك تحبينهم وتساعدينهم وتزورينهم وتسألين عنهم مثل اخوتك

4)مع ضيوفك و جيرانك

- ابتسامة مشرقة

- وجة بشوش

- الكلام الطيب

- مشاركتهم افراحهم واحزانهم

- اللباقة والحكمة

- احترامهم

- عدم الادانةوالنميمة فى وجود البعض او غيابهم

- تذكرى الناسبالخير فى حضورهم وغيابهم

- محبة بلا حدود

- عدم التدخل فىخصوصياتهم

- التواضع فىمعاملتك معهم

- الاهتمام بمشاعرالاخرين

- عدم السخرية مناحد

- عدم جرح الشعور

- كلام تشجيعومحبة

- حاولى ان تكسبىحب الجميع

- التسامح معالاخرين عن قوة وليس عن ضعف

- عدم الكراهيةوالصبر والصلاة من اجل الاخرين ومن يسيئون اليكى

- خدمة المحتاجيندون ان يطلبوا

- التشبة بالعزراءمريم فى كمال فضائلها وحياتها

واخيرا:

الى كل شاب تريدان تتزوج وتربح وتجد المراة الفاضلة التى قال عنها الكتاب ا لمقدس ان ثمنها يفوقاللالىء يجب عليك:

1)صلاة بلجاجة أمام الرب يسوع وتقول لة لا تتركنى ومشورة نفسى

2)صوم انقطاعى لفترة من الوقت حسب طاقتك

3)مشورة اب اعترافك

4) عدم النظر الى الجمال الجسدى ولكن الى الجمال الروحى الباقى

5)النظر الى مشيئة الرب وعدم اتباع ميولك الشخصية والرب سيظهر لك مشيئتة ان طلبتة

وكذلك لكل شابة مقبلة على الزواج أو زوجة أو أم تريدان تكون المراة الفاضلة فأبحثى عن الصفات السابقة فيكى ( 23صفة )

ايهما موجودةوايهما تحتاجى ان تكتسبيها

(وان لم يبن الرب البيت فباطل هو تعب البناؤون)

لكى تختار ايهاالشاب زوجتك لتبنى بها بيتك لا تعتمد على تفكيرك او مالك او اهلك او شهاداتك اوشكلك او جسمك او عائلتك او.... لكن لابدان الرب هو الذى يبنى لك هذا البيت فألقى على الرب بكل الحمل لكى يختار لك شريكةحياتك

طالما انها اختياراللة فسوف تكون فيها كل الصفات السابقة وسوف تكون هى (المراة الفاضلة التى من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللالىء)والرب يعطيك فهم وحكمة واستنارة وايمان ونعمة وتسليم كامل للة لكى تجدها ولربنا المجد الدائم امين


----------



## candy shop (16 مايو 2013)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااائه 

متكامل وقيم جدا 

شكراااااااااااا حبيب يسوع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجمبله
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2013)

*أين توجد تلك المرأة ....؟؟؟؟؟ وأين هو الرجل الذى يستحقها .....؟؟؟؟ سؤال أتعبنى ....*


----------



## bent el noor (16 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدااااا ومتكامل 
حقيقى استمتعت جدا بقراءته 
حقيقى مش هانلاقى كل الصفات دى فى امراة واحدة  .. لكن اهم صفه انها توصل عائلتها وكل اللى حواليها للمسيح 
ميرسي حبيب يسوع على الموضوع وعلى امانتك فى نقل الموضوع


----------

